# Port Aransas Jetties



## thirdcoastangler (Apr 27, 2013)

Going to be down August 17-20 and want to target some tarpon for the first time at the jetties. Are tarpon still around this time of year or will I be ******* in the wind? Also, what lures would y’all recommend using? Will they go after soft plastics?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Your timing will be good. 3-5â€ soft plastics are a good option.


----------

